# River Mersey Canada wreck buoy ???



## nickjaxe (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all my first posting,

Just off Langton lock port of Liverpool river mersey there is a wreck buoy know as the Canada Wreck buoy,

I wonder if anybody can give me any information of the wreck the buoy marks.

Nick.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Hi, Nickjaxe,

Welcome aboard! 

For eleven years (1951-62, I think) extensive works were undertaken building Langton Lock on the site of what had previously been known as Canada Bellmouth. In Canada Bellmouth were two locks, one leading north into Langton Dock and the other leading south into Canada Dock. Both of these locks (having been built in the 19th century) were demolished and replaced with the single and much larger Langton Lock, which was opened by HM the Queen aboard No 3 Pilot Cutter, Arnet Robinson in November 1962. The works had been known as The Langton/Canada Improvement Scheme.

Canada Wreck Buoy, as far as I know, does not mark any shipwreck, but it does mark a major obstruction protruding from the sea-wall abreast the west-side of Langton Lock. The protrusion is part of the civil-engineering works relating to the new lock, as far as I know. By the grace of God and careful navigation I never had cause to find out exactly what the obstruction is, but it is clearly marked on the chart. 

I heard it suggested, from time-to-time, that the new caisson-gates at Langton Lock were the slowest pieces of moving equipment in the world, although the suggestion was no doubt scurrilous!

Hope this helps.

Best,

BY


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Nick,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, thanks for your introduction and a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb) 

Good to see that Barrie has given you such a comprehensive answer ... and so quickly too. Well done Barrie. (Applause)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Nick *and a warm welcome to* SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## nickjaxe (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you so much Barrie and Ray...what a wonderful forum this is,

That all make sense to me now Barrie...mush have been quite a construction operation...would love to have seen some photos of the job....or any in fact of the building of any of the dock....such wonderful craftsman ship....how on earth did those men cut those huge granite block with such accuracy all those years ago...with te limited equipment of the time,

I that my hat off to them.

Nick.


----------

